# Another Quarantine Fuzz Mutation



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 10, 2020)

I took my clear box Quarantine over to a friend's house and he loved the sound. So I decided to build him one. Same circuit as before. I used a green LED in place of the high-brightness red LED because the Vp was a little higher on this JFET. The COVID-19 board won't fit in a Handy box, so I built it on Vero. Doing an acrylic pour on an uneven surface presented some challenges, but I'm pleased with the result. The mini chickenhead knobs clear each other with a couple mm to spare. Volume on the left, Tone in the middle, Sustain on the right.


----------



## cooder (Jun 11, 2020)

It looks edible....


----------



## zgrav (Jun 11, 2020)

That is very groovy and far out at the same time.  Rockin' that Woodstock vibe.


----------



## TheSin (Jun 11, 2020)

Cool!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 11, 2020)

cooder said:


> It looks edible....


I wouldn't recommend it, not RoHS compliant.


----------



## Mcknib (Jun 11, 2020)

Brilliant definitely looks tasty I think that'll start a few conversations


----------



## HamishR (Jun 12, 2020)

Wow.  My son used to produce works like that. Especially if he ate cheetos with milk. Man, that really had knobs on it!


----------



## Gordo (Jun 12, 2020)

Damn, I can't believe how good those boxes look with paint.   Flipping the lid over for a crafty looking base for the win!!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 12, 2020)

HamishR said:


> Wow.  My son used to produce works like that. Especially if he ate cheetos with milk. Man, that really had knobs on it!


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Barry (Jun 12, 2020)

Love the paint job!


----------



## HamishR (Jun 13, 2020)

I didn't mean it as a criticism!  I think not only does it look amazing but it suits the enclosure very much.  It's just what it reminded me of. That was something I had to attend to fairly frequently at the time.

Think of it as "toddler vomit chic".


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 13, 2020)

It's cool.  I was going for bigger blobs and much less fine detail, but the box and the paint had other ideas. I just went with the flow, literally. I thought it kinda looked like candy.  Thanks to your vivid imagery, not so much any more .


----------

